# The best single crown fork ever...By Marzocchi



## Juanjo (Jan 27, 2004)

Is this fork hot or what...!?
And what frame can go with it...?


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

*ummmmmmmmmmmm*

that fork is for Motorcycles.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

oh wow, im missing out on .9" of travel over my current shiver SC.....

(yes, that fork is for MX bikes BTW)


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Is that an 1 1/8" steerer?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Ha Ha!*

Ralph Wiggim!!!!


----------



## Nate N (Jan 12, 2004)

The only one you'll need
edit: my bad, I got it fixed


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

*Super Shiver!!*

For all your 12" suspension needs, now in an inverted fork!!! LOL

Shibby


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Nate N said:


> The only one you'll need


That's a spork, man. not a fork...

spork's are useful and they rule.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

pdirt said:


> That's a spork, man. not a fork...
> 
> spork's are useful and they rule.


ummmm... it's an extreme spork, get it straight


----------



## J-mizzle (Feb 4, 2004)

*Extreme Salad Fork*

Where could i pick up one of those extreme salad forks? They look sick! hehe!


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> ummmm... it's an extreme spork, get it straight


I stand corrected.. thanks WCH...


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

J-mizzle said:


> Where could i pick up one of those extreme salad forks? They look sick! hehe!


I agree! Especially with the laser etched Marzocchi emblem right in the middle of it. Wonder if supergo stocks them...lol


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Nate N said:


> The only one you'll need
> edit: my bad, I got it fixed


Nate N,

Your a flaming moron. Everytime someone posts about a fork you have that same picture or a picture of another fork. Get a life you cock.

-TS


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Nate N,
> 
> Your a flaming moron. Everytime someone posts about a fork you have that same picture or a picture of another fork. Get a life you cock.
> 
> -TS


yeah, you're such a cock...................


----------



## Nate N (Jan 12, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Nate N,
> 
> Your a flaming moron. Everytime someone posts about a fork you have that same picture or a picture of another fork. Get a life you cock.
> 
> -TS


How 'bout I just get a new avatar? Would that be good enough?


----------



## biker3 (Jan 18, 2004)

*hahaha nate u never seize to amaze me...*

witht he fork. This post entirely deserves that super fork pic. Is this guy serious? Every post Jaunjo makes seems like a 5 yr old made up some post. Whats up wtih that. With that structure he built that he called a "kicker" and that k2 and now this what is up? Obviosly that is a moto X fork please seize to post moronic things jaunjo. I think nates flames are hilarious as long as your not the one hes flaming even at that is good times. Anyway nate hows my mom? You still hittin that?


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

Is this guy serious? _*Every post Jaunjo makes seems like a 5 yr old made up some post[/U

Yea, and he used his own pic for his avatar, what's up with that?!?! I guess life is one big UP HILL battle when you've got an I.Q. of 50 and are running around on the now infamous "K2"*_


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

biker3 said:


> ....................................... nates flames are hilarious as long as your not the one hes flaming even at that is good times. Anyway nate hows my mom? You still hittin that?


he's letting me have a few rounds with her this week......  
oh yeah, she says hi


----------



## Nate N (Jan 12, 2004)

biker3 said:


> witht he fork. This post entirely deserves that super fork pic. Is this guy serious? Every post Jaunjo makes seems like a 5 yr old made up some post. Whats up wtih that. With that structure he built that he called a "kicker" and that k2 and now this what is up? Obviosly that is a moto X fork please seize to post moronic things jaunjo. I think nates flames are hilarious as long as your not the one hes flaming even at that is good times. Anyway nate hows my mom? You still hittin that?


Ok, I have to come clean. My Amish upbringing prevents me from knowingly lie to someone. I led Juanjo astray with the fork that I told him to get, and after getting flamed so bad on here that I had to change my avatar, I must post a pic of me and the fork I really use, so now, whenever someone asks what fork to use, everyone can just say, "Do a search, Nate N uses this fork". And with that, I present my pic


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Nate N said:


> Ok, I have to come clean. My Amish upbringing prevents me from knowingly lie to someone. I led Juanjo astray with the fork that I told him to get, and after getting flamed so bad on here that I had to change my avatar, I must post a pic of me and the fork I really use, so now, whenever someone asks what fork to use, everyone can just say, "Do a search, Nate N uses this fork". And with that, I present my pic


wow, that fork must at least be 12". Does it spike during high-speed pitching?

oh and the MTBR community thanks you for personnafiing your avatar as a rooster instead...


----------



## Nate N (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> wow, that fork must at least be 12". Does it spike during high-speed pitching?
> 
> oh and the MTBR community thanks you for personnafiing your avatar as a rooster instead...


Nah, the extra high tine count prevents the high speed spike, I have found out though that during black diamond cow feeding that it tends to overload whilst pitching alfalfa hay, but other than that, it's buttery smoove. It's even smoother than the butter that I churn on my farm in the country.

Yeah, I would have put a big fake blow up dick on there, but for the couth reasons, decided against it


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Nate N said:


> Yeah, I would have put a big fake blow up d!ck on there, but for the couth reasons, decided against it


you could just use your girly's avatar from RM........


----------



## Nate N (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> you could just use your girly's avatar from RM........


HAHAHAHAHA!!! Yeah, but I don't want folks thinking that I indulge in using that object for personal reasons. she has no shame that's fo sho


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Nate N said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!! Yeah, but I don't want folks thinking that I indulge in using that object for personal reasons. she has no shame that's fo sho


i stumbled across some of her posts last week (even mentiond cooter brown in that one, that's how i knew she was your lady) and just about died when she went into the B.O.B. stories.......


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

Juanjo said:


> this is the bike that can make you two trolos happy..


2004 K2 ?


----------



## Nate N (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i stumbled across some of her posts last week (even mentiond cooter brown in that one, that's how i knew she was your lady) and just about died when she went into the B.O.B. stories.......


She's def not afraid to let folks know about BOB, anyone that'll listen, and RM is a pretty captive audience


----------



## Juanjo (Jan 27, 2004)

*Hey trolo...*



MVRIDER said:


> 2004 K2 ?


Where is your IQ now...maybe in your a$$ thinking about that bike...will you trade your bullit for this one..?


----------



## Nate N (Jan 12, 2004)

MVRIDER said:


> 2004 K2 ?


Is that the new K2 Trolo? Oh wait, I guess that would be the 04 K2 Dildo


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

Nate N said:


> Is that the new K2 Trolo? Oh wait, I guess that would be the 04 K2 Dildo


Yep,
Pibe72...I mean Juanjo loaned it to his mom that day, I was wrong in my earlier post, that's her picture he used for his avatar.


----------



## Nate N (Jan 12, 2004)

Juanjo said:


> Where is your IQ now...maybe in your a$$ thinking about that bike...will you trade your bullit for this one..?


MV, you IQ in yo ass? Heh, that's a weird place for it. Watch out though, cuz ol boy here thinks he has you


----------



## Nate N (Jan 12, 2004)

MVRIDER said:


> Yep,
> Pibe72...I mean Juanjo loaned it to his mom that day, I was wrong in my earlier post, that's her picture he used for his avatar.


BWAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAA!

I just spit coffee all over everything in my padded box, dude you gotta warn a brutha before pulling out big guns


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

Nate N said:


> BWAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAA!
> 
> I just spit coffee all over everything in my padded box, dude you gotta warn a brutha before pulling out big guns


Sorry bro. I guess it _is_ a little early.


----------



## Nate N (Jan 12, 2004)

MVRIDER said:


> Sorry bro. I guess it _is_ a little early.


Dude, I'm still crackin up


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

Nate N said:


> Dude, I'm still crackin up


yeah, I was going to call his dad a Bi%ch, but last time I did that he hit me with his purse.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Nate N said:


> MV, you IQ in yo ass? Heh, that's a weird place for it. Watch out though, cuz ol boy here thinks he has you


Holy $h!t, i hope i never get "OWNED"......  that pic is sooooooooooo fvcking funny!!!!!!


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> Holy $h!t, i hope i never get "OWNED"......  that pic is sooooooooooo fvcking funny!!!!!!


Yea, an "owning" would be pretty harsh.


----------



## Juanjo (Jan 27, 2004)

*A lot of...*



Nate N said:


> Is that the new K2 Trolo? Oh wait, I guess that would be the 04 K2 Dildo


interes in this bike...well Nate...sorry but don't know the brand of this bike but if you want to try it I can ask my mom if she let you do a test ride...you can come too MV...


----------



## Nate N (Jan 12, 2004)

Juanjo said:


> interes in this bike...well Nate...sorry but don't know the brand of this bike but if you want to try it I can ask my mam if she let you do a test ride...TROLO...


Trolo? Is that like a yard gnome's version of Rolo's?


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

Nate N said:


> Trolo? Is that like a yard gnome's version of Rolo's?


Wow, you could actually understand the guys post?


----------



## Juanjo (Jan 27, 2004)

MVRIDER said:


> Wow, you could actually KISS my A$$


----------



## Juanjo (Jan 27, 2004)

*Don't know what's Rolo but...*

TROLO is a person that think they are intelligent but actually are dums as a brick...Let say MV <----


----------



## Nate N (Jan 12, 2004)

MVRIDER said:


> Wow, you could actually understand the guys post?


Not really, but I keep seeing this word "trolo" and I'm thinking it might be candy made by creek trolls or yard gnomes. Not sure though


----------



## biker3 (Jan 18, 2004)

*Jaunjo please quit while your this far behind....*

your just digging yourself deeper and deeper and pretty soon even your k2 wont be able to make it out. So for the sake of us all please stop embarassing yourself. Ill stop being a "trolo" if you stop being a douchebag making douchebag posts.


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

*Now that one hurt*



Juanjo said:


> TROLO is a *person that think they are * intelligent but actually are *dums as a brick*...Let say MV <----


I've never been called dums as a brick before. Juanjo, do you have terets?


----------



## Nate N (Jan 12, 2004)

MVRIDER said:


> I've never been called dums as a brick before. Juanjo, do you have terets?


I too have never heard that phrase. So I did a search, here's what I found. The first one is pretty self explanatory. The second one came up under "brick", go figure, and the third one, well, is a brick


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

Nate N said:


> I too have never heard that phrase. So I did a search, here's what I found. The first one is pretty self explanatory. The second one came up under "brick", go figure, and the third one, well, is a brick


well, if that's what I am, I guess I've just got to accept it and deal with it.

For Juanjo:

Oh..that me?! you guy no good. you bads


----------



## Juanjo (Jan 27, 2004)

*Hey ,Biker3...*



biker3 said:


> your just digging yourself deeper and deeper and pretty soon even your k2 wont be able to make it out. So for the sake of us all please stop embarassing yourself. Ill stop being a "trolo" if you stop being a douchebag making douchebag posts.


What's wrong with you now...are you mad because I didn't invite you to try my mom bike ...


----------



## Juanjo (Jan 27, 2004)

*Biker3*

So for the sake of us all please stop embarassing yourself. Ill stop being a "trolo" if you stop being a douchebag making douchebag posts.

Well...must be a bunch of peoples here that like douchebags posts...so fare way over 1000...incluring you WHITE TRASH DOUCHEBAG....


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

you see the problem here is some people cant follow subtleties and nuances of the thread, leading to hissy fits and fiery flames of banality.

BTW Juanjo, your the only one here on this forum that i've had to moderate and censor over non-spam issues. Read the guidelines again and learn to flow with the punches without comming off like a complete juvenile, ok? i dont like deleting stuff.


----------



## Juanjo (Jan 27, 2004)

*Kk*



zedro said:


> you see the problem here is some people cant follow subtleties and nuances of the thread, leading to hissy fits and fiery flames of banality.
> 
> BTW Juanjo, your the only one here on this forum that i've had to moderate and censor over non-spam issues. Read the guidelines again and learn to flow with the punches without comming off like a complete juvenile, ok? i dont like deleting stuff.


Ok man...sorry...


----------



## Chingy (Jan 4, 2004)

*Where did that dildo bike go?*

post it again, some people i know want to see it.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Chingy said:


> post it again, some people i know want to see it.


then how about visiting a porn site, instead of a bike one.

Seriously Juanjo, last warning. There are plenty of sites for that, and this is not one of them.


----------

